# Which type of reloading kit?



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

I searched a few pages and found nothing but I know it has been asked before. Im just getting into reloading and going to purchase a starter kit. Im looking to spend under $150. From looking online- scheels-cabelas- and other online stores it seams there is many different types of starter kits. Im going to be reloading larger size rifle shells. What are some opinions on what reloading starter kit to purchase? Thanxs for any of the info provided.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I first started out with the RCBS Master Reloading kit and have never regretted it. I don't think you can go wrong there. I don't know if you can get one for $150 though. I'd beware of cheaper presses, especially if you are loading larger cases. I saw a Pacific press break when my brother was using it and have heard of some of the other cheap ones wearing out quickly.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I started reloading about 4 months ago and went with the Hornady Classic Kit. All my dies are Hornady also. I don't have any complaints, but I don't have the experience to really say much. I did a lot of searching before I bought and I don't think you can come up with a good starter kit for $150. Maybe just a press alone, but I doubt that too.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

You can get a Lee kit for less than that. I bought it and loaded some with it and ended up upgrading a the scale. They scale was accurate, but just seemed to take to long to balance. I bought an rcbs750 electronic scale and love it. Get the Lee kit. I have loaded around 1000 round and so far no problems.

Matt


----------

